# Names



## Zooman_bw (Jul 15, 2009)

Im trying to think of some good names, what are some of your names for your Gus?


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey bro, I'm in Mesa to. What kind of name you like?


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 16, 2009)

See thats the thing, I just wanna here some Ideas so that mabey I can get my own Ideas.

Your in mesa? I work at an animal hospital on dobson and guadalupe.


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 16, 2009)

What about dobson or guadalupe?


...Jefroka


----------



## simon021 (Jul 16, 2009)

Those are actually pretty cool names haha


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 16, 2009)

I named mine Captain Spaulding (after the phyco clown in the rob zombie movies )


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 16, 2009)

What animal hospital? I worked at Dobson Ranch for 6 years!!!


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 16, 2009)

i named my girl Fluffy..lol
robert


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 16, 2009)

well i came up with 2 names depending on gender...if it's a male i'll name him Brawlic if its afemale Akira


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah thats where I am, Ive been here for 2 years


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 16, 2009)

No kidding? It's a small world! Tell Kim and Marcie Jon say's hi


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 16, 2009)

MIKE-ZILLA said:


> I named mine Captain Spaulding (after the phyco clown in the rob zombie movies )





SWEET!!! he's my favorite character from those movies!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine's name is Angus. 

Angus Young is the Lead Guitarist in AC/DC.

Angus is also a type cow and cows are balack and white so.....

I also think Angus is a fun, happy, cute name.


----------



## Zooman_bw (Jul 16, 2009)

Jon 
Kim, Marcie, Camille, and Hannah all say Hi!


I went with Xander SLJ, My little sister is currently watching Buffy the vampire slayer and I heard that name and thought it was kinda cool. SLJ because my little sister said that he looked like a "Spotty Lizard Jaguar" and SLJ is one of my favorite actors so..... yeah Will post pics of the new kid soon


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool! Everyone's still there huh? That's cool. I'll stop by and say hi sometime


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 16, 2009)

my GUs names are aztec, maya, big boy , gracie , joker and humpy and few more.


----------



## crox (Jul 16, 2009)

I named my baby girl Sprinkles.


----------



## skippy (Jul 16, 2009)

i'm torn between oliver and mr. beefy...


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 16, 2009)

Named my baby Blender. Wuts yer hobby? Pick a name from that or some distant uncle with a funky name like Harley. lol Gaines or Opal, Shania Shark, Elvis, Whats his sign? lol More names.......Fire, JAG, Ziva, Gibbs(NCIS), Fornel,


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 17, 2009)

Zinger?


----------



## FoxxCola (Jul 17, 2009)

My guys are Mushu, Ace, Cookie, Bumble, Peaches, and Nintendo. lol


----------

